# Thoughts on antihistamines? Tips for insomnia?



## Tall bird (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi, been suffering with insomnia since start of ivf 18 months ago. Never had a problem with it before. Tried herbal teas but this only makes me wake up to go to the loo then I can’t get back to sleep. Obviously antidepressants etc are off the cards. Also got got really bad hey fever so was thinking of trying some antihistamines to help me sleep like piriton as these make me drowsy. 
Does anyone think antihistamines affect fertility outcomes? I’ve read they can reduce cervical mucous and I’ve not yet given up hope of a natural conception in between cycles...
Any thoughts appreciated xx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey

There is such mixed information on them to be honest hun......some people say it can dry up your mucous (although if you are having IVF this wouldnt be a problem as the mucous is to help the sperm and egg meet) but from the natural conception side possibly could be a factor if what they say is true........I have suffered with chronic urticaria and through a couple of my unsuccessful cycles I was taking the antihistimines because I needed them and my clinic was of the opinion that with patients with immune issues such as I had they could theoretically help (as I clearly had too much histimine)........however on my double donor cycle I did not need to use them as my chronic urticaria appears to have gone so wasnt needed........

It is a really tricky one.......on the one hand when going through IVF you want to basically put as little other chemicals in to your system than what is needed - but on the other hand if you have an allergy and need to take something you need to - what is your IVF clinic's opinion on it?

Personally I would go and see your GP and get their take on your position and also contact your IVF clinic and speak with the consultant there and ask their opinion.

Good luck

xx


----------



## Tall bird (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for the help nat. OK well that makes sense, if you needed them and they helped. I haven’t asked anyone at the unit yet, next treatment coming up is FET. I guess I can live with my hey fever, just craving a really good nights sleep so might just take them for a couple of days or so if I don’t conceive naturally this month. . Anyone else had insomnia with Ivf? Xx


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Definately worth asking your clinic......even if you are not currently cycling I would give them a little call or drop them an email and explain your situation and that you will be cycling shortly to do your FET but in the meantime would appreciate their opinion on antihistimines as you dont want to jeopodise anything by taking anything they would consider could be a problem.

I used to have problems sleeping during IVF - until I was put on Melatonine 3mg per night (just before bed) which was to help with egg quality at the time that we were still doing own egg cycles - and that did help as it is in fact a sleep medication but helps with egg quality also.

Have you tried meditation - I have found the Mindful app on I Phone and also the Mindful IVF app very handy and has helped chill me out at bedtime and sleep better.

Good luck with everything

xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Tall bird - it does dry things up but my ivf clinic told me it was ok to take during cycles.  I took cetirizine throughout first ivf/pregnancy/breastfeeding (1 every other day) and took Piriton through my last FET - and am still taking it through pregnancy - 1 a day. 

On pregnancy - none are licensed for use during pregnancy but I did research, discussed with dermatologist, midwife, go and actually - particularly with piriton - risk is minimal if any. 

I get insomnia when pregnant but not ivf - it’s so horrible!!

Good luck with your up coming FET x


----------

